# christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans,bi



## curlytwirly06 (May 21, 2014)

If you speak against it your a terrible bigot who wishes evil on everyone or a backwoods inbred idoit. It has gotten to the point where you cannot respectfully oppose this and not be berated for your beliefs. How do you handle this in this society? How do you counter the argument that being gay,bi or trans is not a choice and God made them that way?  What really upsets me is that Disney,  Nick etc are starting to put gay characters in their shows and movies. How do you prep your children for handling this and teach them?


----------



## Kurlee (May 21, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*

good question


----------



## krissyhair (May 21, 2014)

Turn off the TV and only discuss those views in private. Also, remember to teach children to love all people no matter their sexualities.


----------



## krissyhair (May 21, 2014)

Also, don't try to argue with people who believe otherwise. It's not an effective persuasion technique.


----------



## nlamr2013 (May 22, 2014)

Love the person hate the sin


----------



## curlytwirly06 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*

Bumping for more responses... Just reading an article that said that in America 55% of the current population agree with homosexuality.


----------



## LiftedUp (May 22, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*

I rarely have to deal with this but I usually remind people that though I do not agree with the gay lifestyle, it doesn't mean that I wish badly on someone.  After all, in John, we are given a new commandment where we are to love everyone.  So regardless of religion, race, sexuality etc. I reiterate that I stand by that commandment.

The true "bigots" are the ones who keep harping on the issue.


----------



## felic1 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*

Yes, we are to love. There is too much being pumped into homes on television which is pro homosexual. The NBA draft pick and the kissing. Children are being exposed to too much. I did not know that Disney had gay characters. They may have had them for a while and I just do not look at their programming. The gay love affair is not where its at for me. It is an alternative lifestyle. (sin). If you want to practice that, then yes it is your business. The rest of us do not want to know. I do not want to watch them with the wide mouth kisses at their parades. Its pornography in public. shudder. I am glad,glad,glad to be living a delivered life. Glad if necessary to be boring. Glad to find and participate in a holy worship service. GLAD TO WANT A MAN!!! Hallelujah!!!
:thatsall:

divachyk IDareT'sHair


----------



## JaneBond007 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*

By not discussing it.  Online is one thing, in-person is another.  I don't get on soapboxes at all and I won't allow others to draw me into such discussions.  If someone wants to know so deeply about what I believe, I'll hand that person a catechism lol.  Have at it.  Next!  No entrapment, esp. at work, because that's what they want to do - entrap to get you fired or hated.


----------



## Shimmie (May 22, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



curlytwirly06 said:


> Bumping for more responses... Just reading an article that said that in America 55% of the current population agree with homosexuality.



If this were true, then judges would not be overruling the voting rights of those who oppose gay marriage.   In every single state where gay marriage has been legalized the majority of the people voted against it and their votes were overruled by a judge as being unconstitutional.  

 Don't believe the hype on that 55% or other exaggerated stats.   It's a ploy to make 'others' think the lifestyle is acceptable more than it is not.   

 I'll be back a little later to answer the topic of your thread, if that's okay with you.


----------



## Supergirl (May 22, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*

I don't know if there is a way to handle this, since the Bible did say we would be persecuted for standing on the Word of God. 

Also, I find that people skew the definition of the word bigot. A bigot actually hates or mistreats someone because of a superficial trait. We as Christians still love the homosexual, we just don't agree with the sin. 

I wouldn't try and argue the whole "I was born this way" debate. Homosexuality is a spirit. Someone who has that spirit on them, more than likely, doesn't recognize the spiritual force behind it. It's that force that's responsible for the "I was born this way" thought process. In other words "This is a part of me" is what they're saying, and spiritually speaking, they're right because that spirit has attached itself to them. 

Just pray and continue to love and try not to be surprised about the persecution.


----------



## JaneBond007 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



Shimmie said:


> If this were true, then judges would not be overruling the voting rights of those who oppose gay marriage.   In every single state where gay marriage has been legalized the majority of the people voted against it and their votes were overruled by a judge as being unconstitutional.
> 
> Don't believe the hype on that 55% or other exaggerated stats.   It's a ploy to make 'others' think the lifestyle is acceptable more than it is not.
> 
> I'll be back a little later to answer the topic of your thread, if that's okay with you.




In this state, yesterday.  I still ask, why call it "marriage" and not some other term with full equal rights?


----------



## Shimmie (May 22, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



LiftedUp said:


> I rarely have to deal with this but I usually remind people that though I do not agree with the gay lifestyle, it doesn't mean that I wish badly on someone. After all, in John, we are given a new commandment where we are to love everyone. So regardless of religion, race, sexuality etc. I reiterate that I stand by that commandment.
> 
> The true "bigots" are the ones who keep harping on the issue.



Fear not... to stand upon God's laws, for though He loves, God still chastises those whom He loves. He always will. 

There is a penalty for sin. God still loves, but He still executes judgment for the sin of homosexuality and those who condone it. 

This 'love' that the gay agenda is misconstruing is satan's vice to shut the Truth from being told about this sin. 

We can 'love' all day long, but to say nothing is the same as hatred or far worse, for silence is sending precious souls to hell. "Love" won't save them unless 'Love' tells them; unless 'Love' speaks up.

The Prophets of God, the Servants of God, the Disciples of God, they all loved...and...they Always spoke up about the sin to get those in darkness delivered from the deception of it. 

If God did not love me, He would have never allowed anyone to show me where I was in sin, thinking that I was okay living with a man that I was not married to. YET, in spite of all of sin's supporters, God made it through to my heart by someone who was not afraid to keep speaking up, letting me know that it was still wrong. 

I couldn't blame Church folks and call them bigots, hypocrites, and whatever else, because it was STILL my choice, not theirs. My pride had to take a back seat and get it right with God. And I thank God for those bigots, hypocrites and whatever else, because where it not for them speaking up, I could be laid up with HIV or whatever else is out there. 

My point, is Love speaks up...not matter the cost, Love still speaks up and allows those in darkness to see God's light and to get free.

Sooner or later, everyone who calls themselves Christians are going to be called to speak up and stand publically for their faith and all that entails of it... which means, speaking out against homosexuality. Jesus has never condoned it and He never will. Jesus said it plain, if you are ashamed of me, I'll be ashamed of you, before my Father who is in Heaven.

*ETA:  Regarding my post, this is my response to the thread topic which also included the comments on 'love'.    It happened to blend in with what I intended to post.  *


----------



## gn1g (May 22, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*

I shouldn't be but I am absolutely amazed and astounded at how the world is allowing the Les&gay community to bully straights and shove their agenda down everyone elses throats.

I have taught my child about seed time, long story short (if you want me to deep dive into it i will) but basically i say all real fruit have seeds anything concocted in a lab will not have seeds and cannot reproduce after it's own kind and is therefore a counterfeit. 

My answer to the world is I do not agree with your views or lifestyle.  We are entitle to our views and opinions.   *I am for natural law.*


----------



## Shimmie (May 22, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



JaneBond007 said:


> In this state, yesterday. I still ask, why call it "marriage" and not some other term with full equal rights?



Equal rights still does not equate with the true meaning of Marriage.   

 I do not wish to have my Marriage equated with something that is so oppositional to God's meaning and His gift of Marriage.   There is no such equality here.


----------



## JaneBond007 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



Shimmie said:


> Equal rights still does not equate with the true meaning of Marriage.
> 
> I do not wish to have my Marriage equated with something that is so oppositional to God's meaning and His gift of Marriage.   There is no such equality here.




That's not what I mean.  Obviously, they have civil rights that shouldn't be discriminated against and one issue is benefits...but I'd rather see it under their own unique terms.  I cannot force them to live a biblical life.  We have a pluralistic society.  Just hands off the term "marriage" and no hate-bashing for folks who don't promote it nor coddle gay unions.   Use another term rather than marriage because obviously, they are going to live as they please, just like shacking heterosexuals.  Shrugs.

People are being charged as hateful for being the only ones in the office who don't attend those "weddings."    I remember a time when catholics were not ever supposed to enter another temple...and Jews and muslims never another house of worship.    Now everybody has poor memory.


----------



## curlytwirly06 (May 22, 2014)

Ladies you have all given me so much to consider. Thank you so very much. My spirit is very much appreciating this. I am in an environment were I'm am being made to feel belittled and unintelligent for my belief in a " sky fairy" as someone told me. I was called insufferable for responding in a very meek Christian manner when asked why I had a pro life - pro family sticker on my bumper at work yesterday . The Guy who asked was a co worker and he went off on me after all I said was that because of my faith I support the traditional definition of marriage. I disengaged and told him had to to clock and and was not here to debate with him. He said it was because I was an intolerant sheep bigot who used a 2000 year old book to defend my hatred. He has been talking with my other co workers as well and now I feel like everyone is talking about me. Needless to say I feel very alienated today. He even brought up how many churches are excepting of gays and even do gay marriages now etc.


----------



## JaneBond007 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



curlytwirly06 said:


> The Guy who asked was a co worker and he went off on me after all I said was that because of my faith I support the traditional definition of marriage. I disengaged and told him had to to clock and and was not here to debate with him. He said it was because I was an intolerant sheep bigot who used a 2000 year old book to defend my hatred. He has been talking with my other co workers as well and now I feel like everyone is talking about me.



curlytwirly06


That is an HR issue and I'd go immediately to report him and that department.  Unbelievable!  As for saying you support traditional marriage, I don't think work is the place for that.  As they say, never discuss religion nor politics on the job.  Never.  People are hiding in the tall grass to jump you for the slightest thing you might say.    If you go to HR, frame this to place ALL the blame on him such as 1) he asked you something personal about your car and then attacked you for it 2)proceeded to continue the attack on your faith when you disengaged to get back to work and then involved other co-workers over a non-issue.  

Don't remove your bumper sticker from your car for evidence.  It's not offensive.  But do check your car daily for any vandalism.


----------



## Shimmie (May 22, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



curlytwirly06 said:


> *If you speak against it your a terrible bigot who wishes evil on everyone or a backwoods inbred idoit. *
> 
> It has gotten to the point where you cannot respectfully oppose this and not be berated for your beliefs. How do you handle this in this society? How do you counter the argument that being gay,bi or trans is not a choice and God made them that way?
> 
> What really upsets me is that Disney, Nick etc are starting to put gay characters in their shows and movies. How do you prep your children for handling this and teach them?



 One of the last things a Christian wants is to be considered unloving, unkind, without compassion, etc.    

 Do you see where I'm heading with this?  

 I can remember the first time when someone hurled these words at me for telling them that having sex outside of marriage is a sin.   It literally shut me down (not for long, though ), but it shut me down.   Because the person that I shared this with I cared about very much and would never say or do anything to ever hurt them.      However, their response to me shut me down because the last thing I wanted was for them to think that I did not love them.

 The Love of God wouldn't let me stay shut down.   When we sell out to God, it's the ultimate meaning of love, true love.   And it does not matter who comes against us nor what is said about us, we stand upon what God's Word says and we dare not flinch because someone opposes.      

 We have to remember that when satan attacks us for opposing sin, he is only trying to shut us down from continuing to speak out and against his deceptions.   However, _If God be for us, who dare be against us, with God on our side, we cannot be denied._ 

 There's no such thing as 'love' when one appeases satan to tame his attacks upon a Christian.   So don't ever back down.    God will always vindicate and protect you.  satan will not, neither will the gay agenda which is the latest weapon that satan is using against the Church, hence the true and actual one of bigotry, hatred and other attacks that have been hurled against Christians who choose God over the failures of society.  

 Jesus always loved and He also *Always pointed out the sin* (i.e. the woman at the well); and He said, "Go and sin no more."     So whenever someone attempts to misconstrue the Jesus Loves, tactic, remember they are showing just how little they know what the true love of Jesus really is.  

 Jesus became sin so that we would not have to.   That's what His love is... to deliver us from choosing a life of sin.


----------



## Shimmie (May 22, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



JaneBond007 said:


> That's not what I mean. Obviously, they have civil rights that shouldn't be discriminated against and one issue is benefits...but I'd rather see it under their own unique terms. I cannot force them to live a biblical life. We have a pluralistic society. Just hands off the term "marriage" and no hate-bashing for folks who don't promote it nor coddle gay unions. Use another term rather than marriage because obviously, they are going to live as they please, just like shacking heterosexuals. Shrugs.
> 
> People are being charged as hateful for being the only ones in the office who don't attend those "weddings."  I remember a time when catholics were not ever supposed to enter another temple...and Jews and muslims never another house of worship.  Now everybody has poor memory.



This 'mess' about 'Civil Rights' has been taken fully out of context, to the point where they are forcing their lifestyle upon children, not their own, but entering into public schools to 'tarnish the souls' of innocent children and this should not be allowed. 

http://exministries.tv/lgbt-school-teachers-reveal-plans-to-push-homosexuality/

It's not about gay marriage with them.  They are using Marriage as a beard, a safety net, to display their agenda as docile and harmless and themselves as victims of society. 

Really? 

The true agenda is to 'breed' a new society, a new generation who sees this lifestyle as the norm; therefore to mess with the minds of children and to teach this obstruction to humanity to these innocent minds in spite of objections of the parents who disagree with it and without parental consent. 

This is far beyond gays wanting to be married. The 'civil rights' / marriage platform is only a false image to camouflage the evil intent of this spirit. 

They are playing on people to be sympathetic towards their cause. If they can play the victim / and arousing the lie that opponents are bigots, etc., it's their game plan to obtain more supporters. I see right through it.


----------



## JaneBond007 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*

We have no laws against homosexuality unless they are some outdated law deep in the books back to 1700 or so.  No one is going to be arrested for homosexuality activity.  If a couple has stayed together in a union, I don't see why they should not be granted the benefits of their partner.  It's not going to take away any benefits a wife gets from her husband and vice-versa.  My argument is not to christianize them at all.  My focus is not their mere existence.  Obviously, we live in a pluralistic society and that cannot be changed.  And I do agree that there is an assault against the normative family of husband/wife and children.  But they do have civil rights and our laws are designed such as to reinterpret those civil rights with change in society and/or acceptance.  

I don't like to be called a bigot for not actively supporting gay marriage.  I'm neutral to their lifestyle.  I don't like the assault on the structure of the true marriage and family but at the same time, I realize that I cannot deny people the right to live as they live unless they are breaking a serious law, like murder.  Rome is not new and things were worse 2,000 years ago than they are now.  Our children are going to have to be taught day and night and we are going to be living in Babylon like so many others before us.   I do comprehend and respect your stance.

ETA:  I am a catholic.  We do not see the homosexual person as the sin, but acting upon homosexual activity is the sin.  This is my position.  I am not anti-gay (as the person), I simply am not a supporter nor promoter of that lifestyle.  I will not oppress a gay person and will not support such from anyone else.  I will follow the catechism of our Church.  My focus is not to drive them to the sea.  Maybe, just maybe, G-d has allowed this in order for christians to remove their blinders of disgust.  No matter what, those are a people who have been persecuted by the church and christians.  I think G-d wants us to see their humanity, even aside from all the bullying.  There must be a higher purpose for all of this.  My church has addressed this and I have to say that I wholeheartedly agree with its position.  We are to love them and never oppress them.  We are also to comprehend the intricacies of humanity and that involves the psychology of a person.  We christians sometimes pull up the blinders on that because if we see ourselves just as vulnerable as them, we begin to fear.  It's not necessary to know that people are definitely born with the disposition.  It's not everyone but the fact that it's true means that any of us could also be just as vulnerable.  It's part of the human condition.


----------



## Prudent1 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*

@curlytwirly06,
I have thanked several here and would just like to say that I have just finished praying for you and for all of us to be strong and unwavering in our faith, to know how to speak the truth in love (real love like @Shimmie stated, not a psuedo love), and for God to put His words in our mouths as each situation dictates. No more, no less. I had coffee this morning with a good friend who equated abortion with war and said they were tools of a specific political party . My point is we have several things in common but several others that we are polar opposites on. We could really get into some very heated discussions. I am always praying to keep my cool in such situations (and they are many in my life). Even when ppl disagree vehemently with me, they respect me because I state my point in a way to let them know I am not backing down but not belittling them either. These things are just tests, preparation for what God has planned for us, a chance to witness even via our body language to those taking it all in silently. And they are watching you.
James 1:2-4 says it best...
2 My Christian brothers, you should be happy when you have all kinds of tests. 3 You know these prove your faith. It helps you not to give up. 4 Learn well how to wait so you will be strong and complete and in need of nothing.
ETA- She REALLY is convinced she is right just like the average college student truly believes they are kowledgeable about life. Those people at your job probably believe they are right too about your "sky fairy". Pray and ask God to give you wisdom on how to handle these types of things. You'll be surprised at what he would have you do...


----------



## curlytwirly06 (May 22, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> This 'mess' about 'Civil Rights' has been taken fully out of context, to the point where they are forcing their lifestyle upon children, not their own, but entering into public schools to 'tarnish the souls' of innocent children and this should not be allowed.
> 
> http://exministries.tv/lgbt-school-teachers-reveal-plans-to-push-homosexuality/
> 
> ...



You shut it down quick. Praises.


----------



## Shimmie (May 23, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



curlytwirly06 said:


> You shut it down quick. Praises.



Dear @curlytwirly06... 

I pray that my posts do not sound harsh and uncaring. My heart is far from that. As much as I do care, I've learned that there is no middle ground, no bargaining with this issue. There's an agenda to push this lifestyle full throttle into society as the norm, but worse yet, it's being injected into the spirits of innocent children via mainline IV measures, via the media, and far worse, the schools where parents are not free to intervene and protect their children from this deception. Where's the respect and defense for the constitutional rights for these parents and their children?

This is where I take serious issue, along with their platform of comparing their 'struggle' to that of African Americans which is an affront to the truth of our struggles. In addition to suing business persons who refuse to support their disparagement to the true meaning of Marriage.

In answer to how to handle the contempt from co-workers, etc. At work, make it clear that your beliefs are not up for debate nor discussion and say nothing more. 

If they persist to 'push' the issue, report it, for this is bullying and make it clear that it's they who are using work hours to discuss controversial issues that have nothing to do with your job description. 

Keep in mind, on your job, there are no friends with this issue. Choose not to discuss your personal life with anyone there. When a subject comes up, don't say anything neither contrary nor agreeable and especially not neutral. Be pleasant, yet do not join them, no matter who they are or if they seem to agree with you. 

For me personally, it doesn't matter. I'm already 'out there' and there's no turning back. Folks on my job at social events, and others around me, know that it's a waste of time to start this conversation with me. 

However there have been times when folks still try to 'challenge me', I make it clear that my beliefs are not up for debate nor discussion. As I shared above, I end it and say nothing more. 

Stay strong in your stand for Jesus'. I can tell you from life, that it never pays to concede with sin to make peace, for peace is never a component of sin. I've learned that the 'sins' and the ones in sin that we agree with will only turn against us. That's the nature of it. Sin has no loyalty not even to its self. 

True Peace is only in Jesus. And we follow Him in the paths of (His) righteousness for His namesake. The peace that Jesus gives will never be taken away nor corrupted. It is an eternal safe haven for those who dwell within. (Psalm 91)

Dearest One...This will strengthen you to stand even more for God's Word. 

I Peter 3:13-22

_Who is he who will harm you, you who seeks after righteousness?_

_13 Who is going to harm you if you are eager to do good? 14 But even if you should suffer for what is right, you are blessed. “Do not fear their threats[b]; do not be frightened.”[c] _

_15 But in your hearts revere Christ as Lord. Always be prepared to give an answer to everyone who asks you to give the reason for the hope that you have. But do this with gentleness and respect, 16 keeping a clear conscience, so that those who speak maliciously against your good behavior in Christ may be ashamed of their slander._

_17 For it is better, if it is God’s will, to suffer for doing good than for doing evil. 18 For Christ also suffered once for sins, the righteous for the unrighteous, to bring you to God. He was put to death in the body but made alive in the Spirit. 19 After being made alive,[d] he went and made proclamation to the imprisoned spirits— _

_20 to those who were disobedient long ago when God waited patiently in the days of Noah while the ark was being built. In it only a few people, eight in all, were saved through water, 21 and this water symbolizes baptism that now saves you also—not the removal of dirt from the body but the pledge of a clear conscience toward God.[e] _

_It saves you by the resurrection of Jesus Christ, 22 who has gone into heaven and is at God’s right hand—with angels, authorities and powers in submission to him._


----------



## felic1 (May 23, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*

People confronting you in the workplace about a bumper sticker on your car outside is harassment. Document this and report to HR. Keep a paper trail. Do not let it go. The primary is trying to involve others. If they keep doing it and more folks join in you will be reporting late and HR will have ammunition to doubt your story about not reporting it early. It actually can be a form of sexual harassment because you are anti gay in your private life. Another thing. The gay community is recruiting new members, participants. Remember the group that showed up at Lot's house. Bring them out to us that we may know them. They want to get to know our children and family. Our families are closed for pollution.


----------



## Shimmie (May 23, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



felic1 said:


> People confronting you in the workplace about a bumper sticker on your car outside is harassment. Document this and report to HR. Keep a paper trail. Do not let it go. The primary is trying to involve others.
> 
> If they keep doing it and more folks join in you will be reporting late and HR will have ammunition to doubt your story about not reporting it early. It actually can be a form of sexual harassment because you are anti gay in your private life.
> 
> ...


 
 Oh My Lord ! ! !   At the red bolded.   What an eye opening revelation.


----------



## Shimmie (May 23, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



Prudent1 said:


> @curlytwirly06,
> I have thanked several here and would just like to say that I have just finished praying for you and for all of us to be strong and unwavering in our faith, to know how to speak the truth in love (real love like @Shimmie stated, not a psuedo love), and for God to put His words in our mouths as each situation dictates. No more, no less.
> 
> *I had coffee this morning with a good friend who equated abortion with war and said they were tools of a specific political party . My point is we have several things in common but several others that we are polar opposites on. *
> ...



 Thank you Prudent1 for your beautiful wisdom, which I do not take lightly.   In my heart, it is always well received.


----------



## JaneBond007 (May 23, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*

remove ..............it was asked by Shimmie


I agree with not telling anyone at work what your beliefs are.  I've seen it abused from different points of view.  Some of them persecuted other denominations from their own, others persecuted believers in G-d, period.  I'm at work to work.  This is what I'm telling my son because he had a run-in with co-workers to ostracized him because he's not disrespecting himself nor a girl with inappropriate behavior.  They told him he was unrealistic because this is the way of the world.  His response was brilliant:  "I'm not naive nor unrealistic, I'm in this world, not of this world.  You don't have to live that way either."  

I would still prefer him to be quiet and not get involved in politics nor religion on the job.  He's said he doesn't care because of bad management and the fact that several people are having open affairs all around him and that he was not going to make this his career lol.  I told him that he didn't ever know who he would cross paths with in future.  You just never know.


----------



## curlytwirly06 (May 23, 2014)

I'm still here ladies and I thank you all for your advice. I am reading and praying. Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie (May 23, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



JaneBond007 said:


> remove ..............it was asked by Shimmie
> 
> 
> I agree with not telling anyone at work what your beliefs are. I've seen it abused from different points of view. Some of them persecuted other denominations from their own, others persecuted believers in G-d, period. I'm at work to work.
> ...



 JB, can I just give your son a great big hug?   Good for him!   

 I salute you for raising such a beautiful example of a real man who bears the mind of Christ and fears no one who tries to challenge his faith and his beautiful character that he gives to manhood. 

 Good Job, Mom!  I mean this, Good Job!    Your son reflects you and Christ Jesus our Lord.    Your post just made my day.


----------



## Shimmie (May 23, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



curlytwirly06 said:


> I'm still here ladies and I thank you all for your advice. I am reading and praying. Thank you.



curlytwirly06, 

 Girl, you thought your beautiful hair was curly twirly, but this is one topic that takes on a life of its own.    It has the vortex of a cyclone and the rumbles of a tsunami.   I will not count the height of the waves...   

 Nevertheless, just bring your Bible and speak to the mountains, _be thou removed, in Jesus' Name.  
_
_Works every time.  
_


----------



## Galadriel (May 23, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



curlytwirly06 said:


> Ladies you have all given me so much to consider. Thank you so very much. My spirit is very much appreciating this. I am in an environment were I'm am being made to feel belittled and unintelligent for my belief in a " sky fairy" as someone told me. I was called insufferable for responding in a very meek Christian manner when asked why I had a pro life - pro family sticker on my bumper at work yesterday . The Guy who asked was a co worker and he went off on me after all I said was that because of my faith I support the traditional definition of marriage. I disengaged and told him had to to clock and and was not here to debate with him. He said it was because I was an intolerant sheep bigot who used a 2000 year old book to defend my hatred. He has been talking with my other co workers as well and now I feel like everyone is talking about me. Needless to say I feel very alienated today. He even brought up how many churches are excepting of gays and even do gay marriages now etc.




Wow. He sounds like the bigot. You should never be afraid to explain or share your beliefs. Of course do so with respect, humility and love, but also be firm and not a push-over.


----------



## Shimmie (May 24, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



Galadriel said:


> Wow. He sounds like the bigot. You should never be afraid to explain or share your beliefs. Of course do so with respect, humility and love, but also
> 
> ...*be firm and not a push-over*.


 
 Thank you for the bolded Galadriel 

 :thatsall:  The key to standing for our faith.


----------



## momi (May 29, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*

How did I miss this thread?  I need to catch up.


----------



## Shimmie (May 29, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



momi said:


> How did I miss this thread?  I need to catch up.



momi, please come back and share from the perspective as being a Pastor's wife as well as a Minister.   I value your input on this.   I hope that others will see thread and share as well.   

I wish that Nice & Wavy were here to share her wisdom. 

I would love to see this as a 'Support Thread'  -- "Iron Sharpens Iron".  Here we stand with and for one another as we contend for our Faith upon which we stand, Jesus Our Rock and Saviour Forever.  

Tagging to Share Wisdom: 

Iwanthealthyhair67, Sashaa08, Blackpearl1993, donna894, TraciChanel, HighlyFavored08, BlackHairDiva, Prudent1, divine,
Belle Du Jour, MrsHaseeb,  Laela, paradise1975, , nlamr2013
BEAUTYU2U, 2buttonsnow3, , GodivaChocolate, claudzie, LadyBugsy
mensa, @crlsweetie712, DeLiGhTfulmane,

Yikes!  I'm drawing a blank here!  I need more names.    There are so many more precious members here with such valued wisdom... I'm rushing as I type and now I'm drawing blanks because I'm multi-tasking.   I apologize for this... I don't want anyone to feel that I have left them out.   

Ladies, please tag others who can add value and wisdom to this important issue.  As Christians, we each have valuable advice  and support on how to handle these situations and while some may differ, it can still be of help to those who are being challenged in their faith and taking a firm stand.  

"Contend for the Faith".   God is worth it and so are precious souls in darkness!


----------



## JaneBond007 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*

Yeah, I wanna know if he got fired yet for harassment.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 29, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*

I'm part of the Wisdom team?  *sheds single Denzel tear*  Let me go back and read the thread.


----------



## Shimmie (May 29, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



BEAUTYU2U said:


> I'm part of the Wisdom team?  *sheds single Denzel tear*  Let me go back and read the thread.



BEAUTYU2U....

Yes, Beauty you are.   And I am quite serious.   

You have a perspective that may help others.   You are a phenomenal socially active person.  How do you interact with family, friends, associates, and other social events.   Sooner or later you get challenged by someone for your faith in Jesus.    How do you respond and stand firm for your faith in God?

For the record, I am not being shady as some may think.  This is very serious. 

There are several others here, but I'm misspelling their screen names or I'm not recalling their names unless I 'see' them.  So, I'm not leaving anyone out,  My mind is in three different places right now, at my desk multi-tasking.  

Please help if you can, who am I missing? and thanks Beauty.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 29, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*

I'm a 'hate the sin, love the person' kind ... I don't advocate hurting/killing people because of homosexuality, that just creates more sin, does it not? To me, people overuse some words (bigot, judgmental, etc) I can disagree and point out what the Bible states ... how does that make me an ignorant person? It is what it is. With that said, I have a close friend (best friend) who is bisexual. She knows I have Christian values and we would disagree about the 'equal marriage' debate. I deal with her relationships and she deals with my potty mouth. See, all sinners! 

I believe some people are born homosexual. I consider it their cross to bear. Some people are born with addictive personalities or hypersexual spirit. Of course, we can nurture those things or divert them. I see it as some people struggle with vanity, greed, etc. all their lives and this is no different. Now that's just my personal view ... don't know if that's backed up in the Bible or not


----------



## Shimmie (May 29, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



BEAUTYU2U said:


> I'm a 'hate the sin, love the person' kind ... I don't advocate hurting/killing people because of homosexuality, that just creates more sin, does it not? To me, people overuse some words (bigot, judgmental, etc) I can disagree and point out what the Bible states ... how does that make me an ignorant person? It is what it is. With that said, I have a close friend (best friend) who is bisexual. She knows I have Christian values and we would disagree about the 'equal marriage' debate. I deal with her relationships and she deals with my potty mouth. See, all sinners!
> 
> I believe some people are born homosexual. I consider it their cross to bear. Some people are born with addictive personalities or hypersexual spirit. Of course, we can nurture those things or divert them. I see it as some people struggle with vanity, greed, etc. all their lives and this is no different. Now that's just my personal view ... don't know if that's backed up in the Bible or not



Beauty, thank you for sharing.   I mean this.  You took a chance and you shared.    Thank you.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 29, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*

No problem. IRL, I'll tell people the same thing. I don't think I've ever been 'challenged' ... well, not yet, regarding my Christianity. My aunt told me she had the most push back when she was a "Baby Christian" and new in her faith. I'm still building my faith and learning so I tend not to talk too much until I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Shimmie (May 29, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



BEAUTYU2U said:


> No problem. IRL, I'll tell people the same thing. I don't think I've ever been 'challenged' ... well, not yet, regarding my Christianity. My aunt told me she had the most push back when she was a "Baby Christian" and new in her faith. I'm still building my faith and learning so I tend not to talk too much until I know what I'm talking about.



We're moving into realm where our Faith and the Bible's Truth will be challenged and persecuted.   For us, here, it's just the 'Forum' who's the big bad wolf.   You already know where I stand and I'm too far gone to turn back. 

Beauty,  I can't turn back for there are too many watching and waiting to see if I will.   I have to contend for the Faith because I love it too much not to.  God's Word is always ready to spring up from me no matter where I am or who I am around.   I know you can bear witness to this, you've seen me in action  

Beauty, I can't turn back.   That's how strong God's Word is in me.  When folks (IRL) would ostracize me for my faith, I remember standing stronger and because of it, I saw my son delivered from drugs, my mom healed and my dad healed, my sisters delivered and so much more in other's lives.   And I'm boasting of Jesus...NOT Shimmie... NO way,   No way, can I boast of myself.   *But I boast of God* who has never failed me with His promises in His Word which I took hold of and believed.   

Beauty, the things that God has done, only because I believed.   This is why I stand so strong and unmovable.   This is why I won't turn back.   I believe Him, Beauty.    When God says, sin is sin, then it's sin.   It cannot win.   When God says, trust Him, I choose to trust Him.   God is the life and breath of me and for this, I stand as well.   He's our God who deserves our utmost  in believing and standing no matter what.   

I love you, precious Sister.   You've always been 'fair' to me Beauty.   You've seen my stand, and you've always been fair, even when we disagreed.  

I thank you again for posting in this message.   

God bless you and I mean this far beyond words.   

I just want all of us to come together on some common ground and strengthen each other no matter how / what we differ.   I'm so tired of the fighting.   Again, Beauty, I thank you.  

Your Sister, in Christ. 
Always, Shimmie


----------



## claudzie (May 30, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*

I don't tend to discuss it however, the principle I use towards everyone is simply love. In other words, they would know that I am not in favour of their lifestyles and choices but through showing them love which I think sometimes equates to respect, they at least know my stance on the issue without the 'harshness'

When I have children, the best I can do is to teach them the word of God and to let them know that all these variations exist, that way they are not caught off guard but fully armed for whatever. HTH


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



claudzie said:


> I don't tend to discuss it however, the principle I use towards everyone is simply love. In other words, they would know that I am not in favour of their lifestyles and choices but through showing them love which I think sometimes equates to respect, they at least know my stance on the issue without the 'harshness'
> 
> When I have children, the best I can do is to teach them the word of God and to let them know that all these variations exist, that way they are not caught off guard but fully armed for whatever. HTH



claudzie, thank you so much for sharing.   Your message has more value than you may realize and you are strengthening far more people than you will ever know.   It's what God's Word calls 'bearing' witness and strengthening / encouraging one another.  

Your children though not yet born, are truly blessed and as Proverbs 31 states, _'... Her husband shall praise her and her children shall rise up and call her 'Blessed'.  _

The word blessed has many definitions, one of which is:  

_"To say something 'good about".  _ 

This shall always be you.   Therefore,  Mrs. "Claudzie, you are truly blessed... "


----------



## claudzie (May 30, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*

Aww thank you very much Shimmie


----------



## Farida (May 30, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> If this were true, then judges would not be overruling the voting rights of those who oppose gay marriage.   In every single state where gay marriage has been legalized the majority of the people voted against it and their votes were overruled by a judge as being unconstitutional.  Don't believe the hype on that 55% or other exaggerated stats.   It's a ploy to make 'others' think the lifestyle is acceptable more than it is not.  I'll be back a little later to answer the topic of your thread, if that's okay with you.



That's a very important point Shimmie. Even in liberal CA when gay marriage went to he ballot the majority voted against it. I do believe a lot more people are against it but they are afraid to say so, hence the opinion polls showing support while the secret ballot votes show the opposite.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 31, 2014)

claudzie said:


> I don't tend to discuss it however, the principle I use towards everyone is simply love. In other words, they would know that I am not in favour of their lifestyles and choices but through showing them love which I think sometimes equates to respect, they at least know my stance on the issue without the 'harshness'
> 
> When I have children, the best I can do is to teach them the word of God and to let them know that all these variations exist, that way they are not caught off guard but fully armed for whatever. HTH



I like this. Some of the most wonderful Christians I know never even have to say they're Christian. It's in every action, every interaction they have with other people. Love. I don't mean that they don't speak about Christ, go to church, etc. I just mean they have an "aura" about themselves. Peace? That's what I aspire to be.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (May 31, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



curlytwirly06 said:


> Ladies you have all given me so much to consider. Thank you so very much. My spirit is very much appreciating this. I am in an environment were I'm am being made to feel belittled and unintelligent for my belief in a " sky fairy" as someone told me. I was called insufferable for responding in a very meek Christian manner when asked why I had a pro life - pro family sticker on my bumper at work yesterday . The Guy who asked was a co worker and he went off on me after all I said was that because of my faith I support the traditional definition of marriage. I disengaged and told him had to to clock and and was not here to debate with him. He said it was because I was an intolerant sheep bigot who used a 2000 year old book to defend my hatred. He has been talking with my other co workers as well and now I feel like everyone is talking about me. Needless to say I feel very alienated today.* He even brought up how many churches are excepting of gays and even do gay marriages now etc.*



First of all, you've done nothing wrong. You are believing in the one true God and His word. You don't need to fight with this foolish man at work. God will fight for you. God's Word does not need to be defended...it's inerrant, perfect, and timeless. 

Father, have your way with this work situation and attempted persecution. Your colleague  needs to tread lightly...the living Word says that no weapon formed against you shall prosper. Let him talk about you and continue to hold your head high. He is in the wrong. The spirit behind his vicious attack will not prevail...satan has already been defeated. What gets me mad is that you didn't even try to engage him in this conversation...he came after you. STAND, sister! STAND! You are the one standing on the Rock. This man is allowing himself to be a tool of the enemy ...don't ever run from a demon. Rather the demon will not be able to withstand being in your presence. Darkness cannot co-exist with light. I pray that God gives you peace, and that He silences this man's hateful speech and stops his lies about you. I pray that God heals this man's heart and that He causes him to use his mouth to praise the Lord, share His truths, and bring others to Christ. Remember Saul??? God is still the same God today that He was when Saul, the Christian killer, was transformed to become Paul the evangelist.

As to the portion I bolded in your post...churches that are accepting homosexuality and/or trying to stand with the world in it's faulty logic...well, they are preaching nothing but lies form the pit of hell and the pastors will answer to God for misleading His flock. I pray that the pastors who are doing this are stripped of their Godly authority to lead the church. That they are removed form the pulpit by whatever means God chooses until they repent, get back on the straight and narrow path, and boldly speak God's truths. Just because some wrongfully choose (yes, it's a choice) to jump on spiritually void bandwagons (that will lead straight to hell) and tell others that they actually love the Lord (the Word says that if we love Him, then we will love what He loves and hate what He hates), doesn't make it true. We as Christians are in a more intense time/battle than ever before. We are not just needing to be watchful of the worldly but also those who have defrauded themselves into believing that they are fully following God yet they are really fully in the world. Don't lose heart...you are not wrong, nor should you remove your bumper sticker or hide your beliefs. Your response to the man at work was not wrong either. God is still in control. It would have been easy for you to renounce your beliefs in favor of comfort (not being ostracized), but instead you did the noble thing. You chose to stay on the straight and narrow path.  Blessings to you!


----------



## Shimmie (May 31, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



Blackpearl1993 said:


> First of all, you've done nothing wrong. You are believing in the one true God and His word. You don't need to fight with this foolish man at work. God will fight for you. God's Word does not need to be defended...it's inerrant, perfect, and timeless.
> 
> Father, have your way with this work situation and attempted persecution. Your colleague needs to tread lightly...the living Word says that no weapon formed against you shall prosper. Let him talk about you and continue to hold your head high. He is in the wrong. The spirit behind his vicious attack will not prevail...satan has already been defeated. What gets me mad is that you didn't even try to engage him in this conversation...he came after you. STAND, sister! STAND! You are the one standing on the Rock. This man is allowing himself to be a tool of the enemy ...don't ever run from a demon. Rather the demon will not be able to withstand being in your presence. Darkness cannot co-exist with light. I pray that God gives you peace, and that He silences this man's hateful speech and stops his lies about you. I pray that God heals this man's heart and that He causes him to use his mouth to praise the Lord, share His truths, and bring others to Christ. Remember Saul??? God is still the same God today that He was when Saul, the Christian killer, was transformed to become Paul the evangelist.
> 
> As to the portion I bolded in your post...churches that are accepting homosexuality and/or trying to stand with the world in it's faulty logic...well, they are preaching nothing but lies form the pit of hell and the pastors will answer to God for misleading His flock. I pray that the pastors who are doing this are stripped of their Godly authority to lead the church. That they are removed form the pulpit by whatever means God chooses until they repent, get back on the straight and narrow path, and boldly speak God's truths. Just because some wrongfully choose (yes, it's a choice) to jump on spiritually void bandwagons (that will lead straight to hell) and tell others that they actually love the Lord (the Word says that if we love Him, then we will love what He loves and hate what He hates), doesn't make it true. We as Christians are in a more intense time/battle than ever before. We are not just needing to be watchful of the worldly but also those who have defrauded themselves into believing that they are fully following God yet they are really fully in the world. Don't lose heart...you are not wrong, nor should you remove your bumper sticker or hide your beliefs. Your response to the man at work was not wrong either. God is still in control. It would have been easy for you to renounce your beliefs in favor of comfort (not being ostracized), but instead you did the noble thing. You chose to stay on the straight and narrow path. Blessings to you!



Blackpearl1993

 Thank you sooooooooooooo much!    I mean it, Thank You!  

 I'm beyond fed up with the bullying and overly aggressive attacks and even more the 'entitlement' attitudes that these folks have and then are expecting Christians to 'tuck tail' and run.    

 Ummmmm, don't even get me started.   

 However, I appreciate you, your family, your solid faith, loyalty and boldness for surely you are secure in God.


----------



## JaneBond007 (May 31, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*

You know what, I just have to say it.  When people jump on the minority bandwagon, I don't feel comfortable.  I'm "normal" and their point is acceptance of the "anormal."  I'm normal and I can certainly feel their oppression.  However, I AM NORMAL!  It is not the same and I'm tired of people equating "abnormalities" with minorities.  Did anybody think of that?  Ach!!!


When I was a kid, it was Blacks and Jews...then they added those with disabilites onto that bandwagon.  But I don't have a disability for being a person of color.  I'm normal and I can and do certainly comprehend the struggles they have and support them.  However, equating disabled conditions with those simply being "minorities" is not the same.  Did anybody think of that?  Now the LGBT has joined the bandwagon of the minorities pushing for equality.  Well, can you find your own bandwagon because I'm just absolutely normal being brown.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (May 31, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*

This  homosexual agenda is nothing less than the enemy trying to steal our men so we will not have Godly families. If we have no Godly head of the household...then the family crumbles. It is the Godly family that is the building block for the rest of society. These ungodly homosexual relationships also rob the world of the fruit that God intended to come from marriage. When these "couples" adopt children, they don't raise them to know God and they set an ungodly example for impressionable children that guarantees new supporters of their foolishness. It is extremely difficult for most children to recognize the wrong in this when the parents they deeply love are living this example. And finally...the more people can convince others that the abnormality of homosexuality is okay....the more sexual partners they secure for themselves. I'm not sorry to say that I refuse to partake of this mess and bow down to Baal.  Make  no mistake that the homosexual mafia will be happy with nothing less than full and total submission from all.


----------



## Shimmie (May 31, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



Farida said:


> That's a very important point Shimmie.
> 
> *Even in liberal CA when gay marriage went to he ballot the majority voted against it.*
> 
> I do believe a lot more people are against it but they are afraid to say so, hence the opinion polls showing support while the secret ballot votes show the opposite.


 
Farida, thank you for sharing the truth.  I mean it, thank you.   

 The bolded was regarding Proposition 8 back in the 2008 election, which was voted against.   And the gays threw out a vicious attack upon the Black community who had the highest percentage of votes against gay marriage being legalized.       

 This speaks volumes as it confirms my stance this gay agenda is not supportive of the African American community yet they have disparaged, disgraced and devalued our heritage, legacy and fight for civil rights by using our blood stained struggle only to validate their sin.    

 They couldn't validate their cause without stealing ours and defiling the dignity of what our parents and grandparents marched and rightfully fought for.  Our struggle was for 'Life'.   We were being hung, strung, denied the existence of 'Life', while their only denial was to have their lifestyle deemed as normal which shall never be.  

 I digress ...  

 And you are correct about those in 'silence'.   Many are so afraid of the 'backlash', just for saying 'No'.   That one simply word, 'No'.   They fear the backlash of it.    These dear folks are not denying their love for God.   Yet they fear the loss of their livelihood, their homes, their jobs, food for their children.    What saddens me are the Church leaders who have become mute or even worse, they have fallen into consensual compromise, they have become cowards, they have conceded  to the enemy.     

 Why?   When if God be for us, who can be against us?  With God on our side, how can we be denied?  (Romans 8)   

 The gays that they have conceded to are not going to stand for them when God's judgment comes.   They are not going to stand for them when they need faith to keep their ministry afloat.  They're not even going to be able to get a dime of support from these gays when they need a new water heater, a new roof, a new addition to the annex.   

 Even worse, should these Pastors repent and begin to re-preach the truth of Marriage in God's Word... they will be tarred and feathered or remanded to silence.  The price of appeasing satan....


----------



## Shimmie (May 31, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



Blackpearl1993 said:


> This homosexual agenda is nothing less than the enemy trying to steal our men so we will not have Godly families.
> 
> *If we have no Godly head of the household...then the family crumbles. It is the Godly family that is the building block for the rest of society. *
> 
> ...


 
 The bolded... Thank you....again.     satan is putting an affront against God and His intent for humans.   he hates God so much, that he is out to kill, steal and to destroy the love of God's heart...humanity.    

 And what satan can't succeed to kill, he is out to sift them as wheat.   he is killing humanity with the gay lifestyle and he is truly sifting them as wheat.    This is where my compassion for gays takes priority.   

 Their precious souls are the target of satan's destruction and his hatred for God.    In turn, he has lied and deceived the hearts of these souls to see those who oppose as the enemy, which in truth is deflecting the blame from him who is indeed their true enemy of their souls.  

 satan is a 'Master Deceiver' and he truly has mastered his deception into the hearts of those who have claimed themselves as gay and those who support it.    My sincerest prayers is for their deliverance.   Jesus took this sin of theirs to the Cross and destroyed it...completely.   All they have to do is to believe it and to receive it...with all of their heart.    God loves them and wants to heal them...and to make them whole, setting them totally free from the lies of hell.  

 In Jesus' Amen.


----------



## paradise1975 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*

Thank you Shimmie for tagging me to this post. It is an honor for you to want me to share what the Lord has placed in my spirit. I truly appreciate that!

I completely agree with Shimmie and Supergirl. We are to love the person hate the sin. We are representatives for Christ and He addressed all issues. He knew when to be the lamb, more meek mild mannered and when to be the lion, standing up, opposing wrong and speaking against evil spirits. 

At this point in our society the agenda that is being pushed for total inclusion for gay marriage has become very bold. We cant turn on the tv, go to movies, watch commericals games etc without them trying to make us agree with this but it won't work. 

We can speak the truth in love. I believe that all things can be received but its the way the message is delivered. The spirit of homosexuality has run rampant and we as saints have to pray and come against it. It starts with covering those in our homes, our children and loved ones. Shimmie, you hit it on the head, they are trying to breed a new society but the devil is a LIAR! It shall not come to pass.

We have to remember that as we continue to grow in Christ opposition will come to us. We have to in a sense get used to this and learn to stay focused when going through it. When dealing with people who agree with the gay life, I kindly disagree with them. God is clear in His word that He created man to be with woman to procreate and multiply. There is no other marriage than the marriage of man, woman and God as the head.

My pastor gave us a great way to look at this. God created us in His own image. He gave us the awesome ability to create our own families and have children in our own image/likeness. This is how we keep the world going. Homosexuals can not create anything in their own image because they do not have the ability to have children. Satan's plan is to kill, steal and destroy anything he can. His goal is to destroy humanity. The way he is doing it through homosexuals is if he can get people thinking that being gay is natural and more people do it then less people will have children. Eventually the more people who are gay the more the human races declines. Essentially, by pushing the gay agenda he (satan) can ultimately destroy the continual advancement of the human race.

This matter is so important among many other issues. It is absolutely imperative that as we minister we pray for breakthrough especially among the youth. They are being brought into a society that has an anything goes mentality. The parents are not setting examples of good morals and values. Television is completely lost. The school system is declining. We have to take back our people in so many ways and it starts at home.

I have young children a 3 year old daughter and a 2 year old son. I pray for them constantly. Honestly just being real with you all I cry at the thought of them going to school because I can not shelter them from the ways of others at that point. They are babies but they are old enough to want toys and candy and things like that but I limit the sugar. I limit the "junk". They know nothing of halloween. I think of them going to school and I think about how they are going to meet other children who were raised with the exact opposite of what we teach them. 

When I was in school I can not think of one child who said they had 2 moms or 2 dads. I'm 31 but times have changed drastically since I was in school. There is so much more covering that we have to do now because of how gayness and other spirits have infiltrated our society. I thank God for the blood of Jesus that protects us and shields us. I thank God for His wisdom and peace that keeps me when I know I can't do it. 

I apologize for getting off topic somewhat but I'm just sharing what God placed on my heart. We must continue to press forward in the Lord and have the faith that these strongholds will be destroyed.


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Jun 1, 2014)

I really want to thank all of you for your replies. You are giving me strength.


----------



## felic1 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*

I saw a preacher this morning. Hal Lindsay I believe. He spoke on this politically correct agenda which is trying to change laws to promote gay acceptance. Topics were transgender persons being able to use any bathroom that they wish depending on which gender they feel like. I believe this is what he said. He talked of a law promoted in Houston by its lesbian mayor to allow bathroom equity. So trans genders or cross dressers cannot go in a bathroom and close the door. I guess if they are apprehended it is against the law. The homosexual community organized to fight for the right to change societal norms. Human norms. Many of us think that being politically active is not of God. I really appreciate seeing ladies in the ladies bathroom.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*

" Houston’s bathrooms, showers, and dressing facilities will now be open to all, regardless of gender, gender identity, gender expression, or other predilection of gender behavior. By an 11-6 vote of the Houston City Council, Mayor Annise Parker achieved this as the crowning jewel of her tenure as mayor.

Mayor Parker, Houston’s first openly gay mayor, said *passing this ordinance was not the most important thing she has done in office*, according to an article in the Fairfield Citizen, *but it is the “most personally meaningful thing I will ever do as mayor.”*







She should be removed from office and I bet she will as soon as some pervert of gay persuasion or one who pretends transgender assaults a lttle girl in a bathroom.  This is opening up all kinds of worms in addition to the perversions we already are suffering from in society.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



JaneBond007 said:


> " Houston’s bathrooms, showers, and dressing facilities will now be open to all, regardless of gender, gender identity, gender expression, or other predilection of gender behavior. By an 11-6 vote of the Houston City Council, Mayor Annise Parker achieved this as the crowning jewel of her tenure as mayor.
> 
> Mayor Parker, Houston’s first openly gay mayor, said *passing this ordinance was not the most important thing she has done in office*, according to an article in the Fairfield Citizen, *but it is the “most personally meaningful thing I will ever do as mayor.”*
> 
> ...



This just proves all the more the instability, weakness and fallible minds of those who make these careless and dangerous decisions.    She needs to be dismissed immediately from her position.   

 Are women not allowed their right to privacy?    It's obvious that gays and others who support them have no credibility to be entrusted with the safety and lives of the citizens they were hired to serve and to protect.      

 The consequences and the backlash is on them.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



paradise1975 said:


> Thank you @Shimmie for tagging me to this post. It is an honor for you to want me to share what the Lord has placed in my spirit. I truly appreciate that!
> 
> I completely agree with @Shimmie and @Supergirl. We are to love the person hate the sin. We are representatives for Christ and He addressed all issues. He knew when to be the lamb, more meek mild mannered and when to be the lion, standing up, opposing wrong and speaking against evil spirits.
> 
> ...


 
paradise1975, thank you so much for sharing your heart and the Truth of God's Word with us.     Your message is well received and even more the love of your heart cannot be missed.   

 God bless you and your precious family... always.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



Shimmie said:


> This just proves all the more the instability, weakness and fallible minds of those who make these careless and dangerous decisions.    She needs to be dismissed immediately from her position.
> 
> Are women not allowed their right to privacy?    It's obvious that gays and others who support them have no credibility to be entrusted with the safety and lives of the citizens they were hired to serve and to protect.
> 
> The consequences and the backlash is on them.




I can't change a gay person.  But I think we can expect support (political) from conservative gay representation that is not afraid to stand up and say, "this nonsense is enough."   I'm waiting...and waiting...and    A good majority of people do not support this craziness.  Couldn't be!

And G-d forbid anyone be directly harmed as a result of this madness and gross oversight...but I'm sure there must be those of LGBT that will be furious they are going to be depicted as such.  I hope it doesn't get to that point.  Kinda like the Middle-eastern community that is largely afraid and silent on speaking out against illegally practiced sharia and terrorism defaming the name of Muslims worldwide.  They must stand up.  It's no longer just a religious issue.


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Jun 1, 2014)

JaneBond007 said:


> " Houston’s bathrooms, showers, and dressing facilities will now be open to all, regardless of gender, gender identity, gender expression, or other predilection of gender behavior. By an 11-6 vote of the Houston City Council, Mayor Annise Parker achieved this as the crowning jewel of her tenure as mayor.
> 
> Mayor Parker, Houston’s first openly gay mayor, said passing this ordinance was not the most important thing she has done in office, according to an article in the Fairfield Citizen, but it is the “most personally meaningful thing I will ever do as mayor.”
> 
> She should be removed from office and I bet she will as soon as some pervert of gay persuasion or one who pretends transgender assaults a lttle girl in a bathroom.  This is opening up all kinds of worms in addition to the perversions we already are suffering from in society.



I live in Houston. We were just talking about this. The day I see a none female in the female bathroom is going to be one to witness. I can't take this. I just can't. I don't care what they call themselves ,if you we're born with whatever gender that's the bathroom you should be using. Think of the higher risk of the spread of std's now, easier access for sex perverts etc. I really can't to this. It makes me want to lock my doors and hide under the covers. I am scared to have children in today's world, what their spirits will be up against terrifies me. 

My question is if I was to Go into the mans bathroom who would stop me ? I would just say I identify as a man so there. How do they try determine what someone's gender identity is? All they know is what I tell them.  If they quote me on not looking like a common day trans etc all I have to pull is the stereo typing card and no one can say anything. This is Babylon.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



JaneBond007 said:


> I can't change a gay person.
> 
> *But I think we can expect support (political) from conservative gay representation that is not afraid to stand up and say, "this nonsense is enough." I'm waiting...and waiting...and  A good majority of people do not support this craziness. Couldn't be!
> *
> And G-d forbid anyone be directly harmed as a result of this madness and gross oversight...but I'm sure there must be those of LGBT that will be furious they are going to be depicted as such. I hope it doesn't get to that point. Kinda like the Middle-eastern community that is largely afraid and silent on speaking out against illegally practiced sharia and terrorism defaming the name of Muslims worldwide. They must stand up. It's no longer just a religious issue.



 I'm not waiting... people are taking action and they have my full support.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hkstr8Co8MI


----------



## JaneBond007 (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



Shimmie said:


> I'm not waiting... people are taking action and they have my full support.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hkstr8Co8MI




Those of the gay community, though?  That's whom I'm referring to.  There must be many people sitting back and sneering in disgust at these asinine ordinances.  Please tell me lol.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



JaneBond007 said:


> " Houston’s bathrooms, showers, and dressing facilities will now be open to all, regardless of gender, gender identity, gender expression, or other predilection of gender behavior. By an 11-6 vote of the Houston City Council, Mayor Annise Parker achieved this as the crowning jewel of her tenure as mayor.
> 
> Mayor Parker, Houston’s first openly gay mayor, said *passing this ordinance was not the most important thing she has done in office*, according to an article in the Fairfield Citizen, *but it is the “most personally meaningful thing I will ever do as mayor.”*
> 
> ...



This same law took effect in my state, California, in January 2014. The law includes giving students the right to use whatever locker room or bathroom they decide to use based on whatever gender they say they identify with, and high schools/middle schools are scrambling to determine what to do on overnight school trips. Now....unless my husband or myself were present as a chaperon in our son's or daughter's cabin, there will be no overnight school trips for our children. However, this new law, signed by our governor, Jerry Brown, does indeed allow boys to sleep in girls accommodations and girls in boys accommodations if the students says that they identify as that particular gender. This is sick! 

Oh, and my sister and niece went to Victoria's Secret. They discovered that the "women" they thought were working there, were really men dressed as women. They were unable to tell physically. They did not know this until the men spoke ans they heard the deep voices and saw the Adam's apples at he base of their throats. My niece was very disturbed by this. There is now way that men should be working at Victoria's Secret!

We just had our election for governor today. I pray that Jerry Brown is removed!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



Blackpearl1993 said:


> This same law took effect in my state, California, in January 2014. The law includes giving students the right to use whatever locker room or bathroom they decide to use based on whatever gender they say they identify with, and high schools/middle schools are scrambling to determine what to do on overnight school trips. Now....unless my husband or myself were present as a chaperon in our son's or daughter's cabin, there will be no overnight school trips for our children. However, this new law, signed by our governor, Jerry Brown, does indeed allow boys to sleep in girls accommodations and girls in boys accommodations if the students says that they identify as that particular gender. This is sick!
> 
> Oh, and my sister and niece went to Victoria's Secret. They discovered that the "women" they thought were working there, were really men dressed as women. They were unable to tell physically. They did not know this until the men spoke ans they heard the deep voices and saw the Adam's apples at he base of their throats. My niece was very disturbed by this. There is now way that men should be working at Victoria's Secret!
> 
> We just had our election for governor today. I pray that Jerry Brown is removed!



I promise that if a man ever comes into a bathroom where I am, he'll be too scared to ever do it again.


----------



## felic1 (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*

I took my son to the bathroom with me for years. When he was old enough to tell the difference with the lady in the dress and the man in the pants symbols by the doorways he wanted to go in the men's rooms. Some places have family bathrooms. If I were faced with this as I may well be, we all have to go in the bathroom's where mom goes and use the stalls. If all the men's rooms had stalls instead of the urinal type devices it would be safer. This is just becoming more and more twisted. You are dressed as a woman and demand to use the men's rooms. I think decency laws and moral code laws are in order. Males with males, and females with females defies the natural order. I still think that men desiring men is being without natural affection. This could also be applied to despising parents that have been good to you. I am just full these days. Acts in the nation are destroying the innocence of children. I still like movies that had better moral choices (old ones with people dressed in clothes).
sigh.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



felic1 said:


> I took my son to the bathroom with me for years. When he was old enough to tell the difference with the lady in the dress and the man in the pants symbols by the doorways he wanted to go in the men's rooms. Some places have family bathrooms.
> 
> If I were faced with this as I may well be, we all have to go in the bathroom's where mom goes and use the stalls. If all the men's rooms had stalls instead of the urinal type devices it would be safer.
> 
> ...



    I'm feeling 'full' as well felic1.   I'm so tired of this mess. 

 My other concerns are in the schools with boys dressed as girls (as pretense) to gain access into the girl's restrooms, locker rooms, and God forbid... the 'Showers' after taking gym.    

 When I went to school, there was a separate gym class from the girls and boys and of course separate facilities.   

 I'm so done with this mess.   I am not sitting still nor will I be kept quiet nor inactive.   Something is about to change and God is at the forefront and God does not EVER loss in battle.    Bottomline:   "We Got This" and God is not playing games.     

 I'm reminded of this scripture:  

_"_Come, and let us go over unto the garrison of these uncircumcised: it may be that _...*the LORD will work for us: for there is no restraint to the LORD to save by many or by few."* _

_(I Samuel 14:6)_ 

 :woohoo2:   The Lord WILL work for us, for there is NO RESTRAINT to the Lord.... NO Restraint... None!   There is no restraint to the Lord, to save by many or by few.

 Nothing and no one is going to stop God from winning this battle for us.   Jesus told *US* -- His followers, to 'occupy' until He comes.   Not the devil, not the gay agenda, not terrorists, not anyone else, but US... to occupy, take charge of, to own, this Earth until He comes. 

 I'm taking charge.  For there is no restraint that can stop us from doing so.   None!  

 God's Word gives me LIFE!   Praise His Name Forever!


----------



## Laela (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*

 !!!




Shimmie said:


> I promise that if a man ever comes into a bathroom where I am, he'll be too scared to ever do it again.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



Laela said:


> !!!



Laela.... behave      I am soooooo soooo, so serious.    

 They better be 'sitting' on that toilet seat.   I better not hear a long distance stream of water with both feet standing facing the commode.  

 By the time I'm done, they'll be 'scared straight'.   I'm so serious.


----------



## felic1 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*

I saw the gay manifest on another thread. I opened the link. It downloaded. Now I think my phone is unclean, unclean. unclean. The boy that shot the blondes in California had a manifest also. He said he was the Alpha Male. Now, because the lifestyle is unnatural they have reduced partner choices. It is frustrating to them to look for a partner because the numbers are low( Thank God!). This is part of the factor that we see demonstrated when they went over to Lot's house to gang rape or  pull a train on the angels. Lot said, No don't go there. I have these VIRGIN MARRIED WOMEN HERE UNTOUCHED BY MAN. TAKE THEM. The  gang said heck to the no. How many married women with unconsummated marriages were in Sodom? Remember, the question was if there be 10 righteous, I will not destroy the city. The birth rate was EXTREMELY LOW. He said be fruitful and multiply. Sodom could not obey that word from the Lord.:heated:


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



Shimmie said:


> I promise that if a man ever comes into a bathroom where I am, he'll be too scared to ever do it again.



Okay!!!  The original equipment may no longer be present afterwards if he tries it while I'm in there! I guess I have to keep my Vaseline on hand and be prepared to remove my earrings at any time 

Okay...on a serious note....this foolishness makes me sick! I'm tired of it and I refuse to be silent so the darkness can increase. We are to be salt and light...we cannot afford to waste the voice God has given us. We have to keep speaking out, voting only for elected officials who support Biblical principles, and we have to seek God and be vigilant about protecting our children. As the Word says, if God is for us so who can be against us?


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



Blackpearl1993 said:


> Okay!!!  The original equipment may no longer be present afterwards if he tries it while I'm in there! I guess I have to keep my Vaseline on hand and be prepared to remove my earrings at any time
> 
> Okay...on a serious note....this foolishness makes me sick! I'm tired of it and I refuse to be silent so the darkness can increase. We are to be salt and light...we cannot afford to waste the voice God has given us. We have to keep speaking out, voting only for elected officials who support Biblical principles, and we have to seek God and be vigilant about protecting our children. As the Word says, if God is for us so who can be against us?



Blackpearl1993...

 Thank you so much for your love for God and for your faith which strengthens my faith.    Truly your are a beautiful 'Pearl' of God's love and wisdom.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



Shimmie said:


> Blackpearl1993...
> 
> Thank you so much for your love for God and for your faith which strengthens my faith.    Truly your are a beautiful 'Pearl' of God's love and wisdom.



Awwww, shucks....you make me blush, sis!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*



Blackpearl1993 said:


> Awwww, shucks....you make me blush, sis!



 

Happy Friday to you, Hubby and your beautiful babies.


----------



## felic1 (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: christians how do you handle the contempt towards anyone who is not pro gay,trans*

bumping for the weekend.............


----------

